# Driver App on a WIFI tablet running on Personal HotSpot?



## ElectroFuzz

*Driver App on a WIFI tablet running on a Personal HotSpot?*

Is is possible?
I tried but it seems they are blocking it.
It asks me to set the time on "automatic update"
Of course you can only do that if you have a phone.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

I'm using my old iPhone4s without a SIM card strictly thru my new iPhone hotspot. 
You should be able to. Just make sure in your hotspot setting, you set to keep connections alive.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Unfortunately it's nothing I do wrong.
The rider app works.
The driver app is working too, I can log in view my recent
trips but if I try to go on-line I get a message that the clock must be set to
"automatic update".


----------



## DjTim

ElectroFuzz said:


> Unfortunately it's nothing I do wrong.
> The rider app works.
> The driver app is working too, I can log in view my recent
> trips but if I try to go on-line I get a message that the clock must be set to
> "automatic update".


So please don't quote me here - it's possible that the app is checking for cellular capabilities, and if it doesn't see you can put a SIM/activate the device, the it may throw that error. I have a Galaxy Note 3 that is a Verizon phone, but I've removed the SIM and only use it on WiFi tethered to my T-Mobile phone. I've been able to use Uber on that device. If I have time and remember, I'll try installing it on my Asus Transformer tablet - that has WiFi only and see if I get the same error.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

DjTim said:


> So please don't quote me here - it's possible that the app is checking for cellular capabilities, and if it doesn't see you can put a SIM/activate the device, the it may throw that error. I have a Galaxy Note 3 that is a Verizon phone, but I've removed the SIM and only use it on WiFi tethered to my T-Mobile phone. I've been able to use Uber on that device. If I have time and remember, I'll try installing it on my Asus Transformer tablet - that has WiFi only and see if I get the same error.


Yep that's exactly what they do.
My friend has the same exact tablet but his has 4G built in.
I managed to log in and go on line with that one.
Looks like I am going to buy one.


----------



## DjTim

ElectroFuzz said:


> Yep that's exactly what they do.
> My friend has the same exact tablet but his has 4G built in.
> I managed to log in and go on line with that one.
> Looks like I am going to buy one.


Thanks for saving me some time on testing this. If I can make a suggestion, and if you can wait - check out Amazon deals - they will have refurbished tablets & phones going like hot cakes over the next few weeks. You might be able to save a few hundred bucks this way. I personally don't trust e-bay.


----------



## mt1126

I tether internet off my phone and use the driver app on my tablet (Nexus 7 1st model). Works great and is just the right size to fit on an AC vent mount. Never had an issue with the time thing. I know the time on my tablet is behind by a minute compared to my phone.


----------



## Moofish

mt1126 said:


> I tether internet off my phone and use the driver app on my tablet (Nexus 7 1st model). Works great and is just the right size to fit on an AC vent mount. Never had an issue with the time thing. I know the time on my tablet is behind by a minute compared to my phone.


ever have any issues with the app cutting out through the tablet because of signal issues?
I have a nexus 7 too and would like to tether it to my 5gb t-mobile phone, paying $15/month for tether is better than $40 for the Uber phone and I would prefer keeping the driver app separate from my phone because of the annoying auto-log-off it has if not active on the main screen.


----------



## mt1126

Unfortunately, you have to keep the app running with the map showing on the screen. The tablet shouldn't dim out whatsoever. I've had times where the internet would cut off from my phone altogether AFTER dropping off a rider resulting me into not being able to end the trip. Usually I park somewhere close by the drop-off and run the app "Signal speed booster" to reset the data connection or grab the uber iphone and open up the driver app from there. You can transfer trip data between devices and choose to end them on whichever device you want.


----------



## CityGirl

If you do it that way, how do you call the rider, or how do they call you? Does that still come through on your regular phone?


----------



## ElectroFuzz

CityGirl said:


> If you do it that way, how do you call the rider, or how do they call you? Does that still come through on your regular phone?


When a rider calls you the Uber/Google voice routes their call to the number you provided
to Uber.
It has nothing to do with the app.
If you gave your home number to Uber the customer will be connected to your home.


----------



## CityGirl

Thanks. That explains why the uber phone was useless, as my personal phone was still getting messages from passengers...


----------



## UberRyan

I have been using the app with a Samsung Galaxy Tab connected via wifi , and although I can't prove it , I believe the wi-fi connection is less reliable (of course it is also network dependent) but I just get the feeling that I am missing pings using Verizon for the hotspot ... 

Anyone have similar experiences ?


----------



## anexfanatic

But how much data does this eat up from your data plans? I'm sure Verizon would charge an arm and a leg for a driver to be able to use a hot spot constantly like this.


----------



## painfreepc

CityGirl said:


> Thanks. That explains why the uber phone was useless, as my personal phone was still getting messages from passengers...


*DUM*


----------



## ElectroFuzz

anexfanatic said:


> But how much data does this eat up from your data plans? I'm sure Verizon would charge an arm and a leg for a driver to be able to use a hot spot constantly like this.


I have a phone and a Tablet both connected Verizon directly.
My total usage is only 0.6 Gig per months.
I have Waze and Google maps running all the time.
I have Uber partner and Uber user and Lyft running all the time.
I do NOT stream music or video, those are the two data hogs.


----------



## painfreepc

anexfanatic said:


> But how much data does this eat up from your data plans? I'm sure Verizon would charge an arm and a leg for a driver to be able to use a hot spot constantly like this.


i am running lyft, uber and google maps for nav on a 7" asus tablet, i also run waze on a personal iphone 4, all on wi-fi using a t-mobile hotspot,
i pay for 5gb data (full time driver 60+ hours) $50 per mo, t-mobile gives free data for pandora.


----------



## anexfanatic

ElectroFuzz said:


> I have a phone and a Tablet both connected Verizon directly.
> My total usage is only 0.6 Gig per months.
> I have Waze and Google maps running all the time.
> I have Uber partner and Uber user and Lyft running all the time.
> I do NOT stream music or video, those are the two data hogs.


Yeah, I stream Pandora all of the time... whoops? LOL.


----------



## anexfanatic

painfreepc said:


> i am running lyft, uber and google maps for nav on a 7" asus tablet, i also run waze on a personal iphone, all on wi-fi using a t-mobile hotspot,
> i pay for 5gb data (full time driver 60+ hours) $50 per mo, t-mobile gives free data for pandora.


Dude, that's awesome. I didn't realize that they gave free data for Pandora.


----------



## painfreepc

anexfanatic said:


> Dude, that's awesome. I didn't realize that they gave free data for Pandora.


Got to have my DEVO, B-52's and Talking Heads.
-----------------------------------------------------------

*Stop burning data when you stream music.*
Stream unlimited music on your phone or tablet without burning your 4G LTE data. No overages, no data caps, just all the music you want from your favorite music services like Pandora, iHeartRadio, iTunes Radio, Rhapsody, and more.
http://www.t-mobile.com/offer/free-music-streaming.html


----------



## sdrick

CityGirl said:


> If you do it that way, how do you call the rider, or how do they call you? Does that still come through on your regular phone?


Hello, i realize this is an old post but it is spot on to what I'm trying to do. Basically buy a tablet, and share my android S3 data. I want to use the tablet for gps, do I use the uber app on my phone at same time? If only using the tablet will it allow me to initiate phone call or txt messages. Thank you in advance; I have only been driving one day (8 rides) but anxious to get back on road confident and prepared.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

sdrick 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-else-use-a-tablet-phone-combo.13284/


----------



## painfreepc

sdrick said:


> Hello, i realize this is an old post but it is spot on to what I'm trying to do. Basically buy a tablet, and share my android S3 data. I want to use the tablet for gps, do I use the uber app on my phone at same time? If only using the tablet will it allow me to initiate phone call or txt messages. Thank you in advance; I have only been driving one day (8 rides) but anxious to get back on road confident and prepared.


On my 7" tablet I run Google Voice with the hangout app,
Google Voice is my uber profile number, when uber customers call my uber number at rings my 7" tablet, I can also forward Google Voice to my smart phone, so both will ring, I can answer call using the table or the smart phone or any phone Google Voice is forwarded to, but I can only call or text the customer from the device running the hangout app.

The hangout app allows you to use Google Voice without having a normal cell number, uber/lyft/sidecar/google maps/waze maps/meter for uber, all run on my 7" tablet using a T-Mobile hotspot.


----------

